# No More Nagging – 6 Tips to Help You Help Your Teen



## Northerner (May 9, 2016)

This is a great blog written by Jess, who has been diabetic since birth due to Congenital Hyperinsulinism (read about her diagnosis here ).

https://pancreasless.wordpress.com/2016/05/09/230/


----------



## Sally71 (May 11, 2016)

This is brilliant for the likes of me, my daughter keeps telling me that I don't understand and I'm only just beginning to get a vague idea of what she means.  She's not a teenager yet but I shall show her this and see if she agrees with it!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 5, 2016)

Written by someone who has been there


----------



## Flower (Jun 5, 2016)

Well written, I agree wholeheartedly with the unpredictability yet monotony description of diabetes.

The 'how are your levels/sugars' question still drives me mad decades on from my teens


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 5, 2016)

I think most of us long term T1s will tend to think they know where our bg is.  But


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 21, 2016)

Tech is getting better & I love my Libre. If you get one    YOU can test without problems.


----------



## bilbie (Aug 21, 2016)

There may be some worthwhile advice in this too
http://behavioraldiabetes.org/xwp/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/BDIAdultEtiquetteCard.pdf


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 30, 2016)

Kids ! Whoed av em .  Money cant buy them .


----------

